
Paul Graham: A generation of kids will learn to program on Replit - amasad
https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1256526589300441093
======
chrisma0
Interesting that he chose BASIC as a programming language. Most likely would
not have been my first choice. But I guess that is also part of the beauty and
power of replit, that different languages can be quickly tried out. (Including
obscure ones such Emoticon and LOLCODE, I just noticed:
[https://repl.it/repls/ConventionalGuiltySyndrome](https://repl.it/repls/ConventionalGuiltySyndrome))

